# Berlin plant auch ein Knüppelgesetz



## rheinfischer70 (2. Mai 2021)

Mit einem großen Schreck lese ich, dass auch Berlin ein Gesetz zur verpflichtenden Mitnahme aller maßigen nicht geschonten Fische.
Liegt das am Rot Grün Dunkelrot dominierten Senat?








						Änderungen der Berliner Fischereiordnung erzürnen Angler
					

Wer in Berlin angeln möchte, muss sich an die Fischereiordnung halten. Um bundes- und europarechtlichen Anforderungen zu entsprechen, wird dieser Gesetzestext gerade erneuert. Darüber wird in der Hauptstadt heftig gestritten. Von Friedrich Rößler




					www.rbb24.de
				




Ich hoffe, es bleibt nicht dabei.


----------



## stroffel (2. Mai 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Liegt das am Rot Grün Dunkelrot dominierten Senat?


Im verlinkten Aktikel wurde ja auf existierende Regeln in Bayern hingewiesen, die ja nun nicht gerade für Ror-rot-grüne Dominanz bekannt sind.

Das Fische nur mit vernünftigem Grund zurück gesetzt werden dürfen klingt ja zunächst einmal vernünftig. Es gibt ja Gewässerökologisch durchaus vernünftige Gründe große Fische zurück zu setzen.
Wäre es bei einer solchen Regelung nicht dem Pächter offen ein Entnahmefenster fest zu legen?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

stroffel schrieb:


> Im verlinkten Aktikel wurde ja auf existierende Regeln in Bayern hingewiesen, die ja nun nicht gerade für Ror-rot-grüne Dominanz bekannt sind.
> 
> Das Fische nur mit vernünftigem Grund zurück gesetzt werden dürfen klingt ja zunächst einmal vernünftig. Es gibt ja Gewässerökologisch durchaus vernünftige Gründe große Fische zurück zu setzen.
> Wäre es bei einer solchen Regelung nicht dem Pächter offen ein Entnahmefenster fest zu legen?


Hallo,

wir (in Bayern) haben das ja schon seit 1990. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil da merkt eh keiner drauf  und wenn man sich nicht wirklich blöd anstellt, kann da auch nichts weiter passieren. Da ich nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehe, ist das mir auch wurscht (egal), aber welchen Fisch, Art und Größe, ich entnehme, das entscheide ich schon noch selbst. Bei uns kann der Pächter, oder auch Eigentümer, ohne Genehmigung kein Maß festsetzen welches von den staatlich festgelegten abweicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2021)

Schade, der Leserbrief wo jemand vorschlug, die nicht verwertbaren aber trotzdem ordnungsgemäß getöteten Fische, direkt an die Senatorin Regine Günther (Bündnis90/Die Grünen) zu schicken, wurde wohl gelöscht?
Eine mir sehr sympathische Idee.
Der 2m Waller vom DHL Boten, mit der Sackkarre, bei der Behörde abgeliefert.

Senatsverwaltung für Umwelt, Verkehr und Klimaschutz​Am Köllnischen Park 3
10179 Berlin

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Mai 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir (in Bayern) haben das ja schon seit 1990. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil da merkt eh keiner drauf  und wenn man sich nicht wirklich blöd anstellt, kann da auch nichts weiter passieren. Da ich nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehe, ist das mir auch wurscht (egal), aber welchen Fisch, Art und Größe, ich entnehme, das entscheide ich schon noch selbst. Bei uns kann der Pächter, oder auch Eigentümer, ohne Genehmigung kein Maß festsetzen welches von den staatlich festgelegten abweicht.
> 
> ...


Darum geht es ja, bisher reichte die Verzehrabsicht, künftig muss jeder nichtgeschonte Fisch abgeschlagen werden. Egal ob Beifang oder nicht.
Zumindest wenn der Vorschlag durchkommt. Angeblich gilt das in Bayern bereits.
Wie der Rot Rot Grüne Senat drauf kommt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schade, der Leserbrief wo jemand vorschlug, die nicht verwertbaren aber trotzdem ordnungsgemäß getöteten Fische, direkt an die Senatorin Regine Günther (Bündnis90/Die Grünen) zu schicken, wurde wohl gelöscht?




Die Idee, alle nicht verwertbaren abgeschlagenen Fische bei ihr abzuladen, find ich super.  
So merkt sie vielleicht was fürn Unsinn das ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Idee, alle nicht verwertbaren abgeschlagenen Fische bei ihr abzuladen, find ich super.


Jo, sag ich doch.
Es würde im Zweifel auch reichen die Mülleimer rund um die Behörde zu beschicken, vor allem wenn die schon etwas drüber sind.
Ich würde den Postweg wählen, als Geschenk deklariert und noch einen guten Appetit wünschen.
Aber schön in mindestens drei Lagen Kunststoffbeutel verpackt, damit der Zusteller nicht leiden muss!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Idee, alle nicht verwertbaren abgeschlagenen Fische


Wenn ein Fisch nicht verwertbar ist, dürfte man ihn in Berlin  ja ggf. gar nicht abschlagen, oder ?

Nicht verwertbar sollte schon als vernüftiger Grund akzeptiert werden.

Es sei denn andere Gründe, wie z.B. Hege, Krankheit etc. würden die Entnahme erforderlich machen.

Die Formulierung im Berliner Entwurf lässt m.E. noch deutlich mehr Spielraum als die die in Bayern.

Aber gut finde ich weder die eine noch die andere.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja, bisher reichte die Verzehrabsicht, künftig muss jeder nichtgeschonte Fisch abgeschlagen werden. Egal ob Beifang oder nicht.
> Zumindest wenn der Vorschlag durchkommt. Angeblich gilt das in Bayern bereits.
> Wie der Rot Rot Grüne Senat drauf kommt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


Hallo,

wenn ich z. B. auf Karpfen (Zielfisch) fische und eine Brachse fange, die ich nicht will, so setzte ich diese zurück und keiner kann mir da was ans Zeug flicken, denn die Brachse zu töten ohne diese zu verwerten (also nach dem Töten zu entsorgen) stellt einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz dar, das verbietet, ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten. Da das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz über den jeweiligen Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer steht (Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht ist ein Rechtsgrundsatz) ist man da auch kaum angreifbar. 
Oder anderes Beispiel: vogestern war der Hecht bei uns frei und neben einigen Hechten, von denen ich einen entnahm, fing ich auch einen Karpfen mit 78 cm und gut und gerne 10 Kilo. Der ist mir aber zu groß zum Verwerten, also geht der wieder ins Wasser zurück, ohne Bedenken.
 Was man natürlich nicht darf ist, wenn man auf Karpfen fischt und einen schönen Pfannenkarpfen fängt ( so 1,5 bis 2,5 Kilo), diesen wieder schwimmen läßt. Was mir aber auch nicht passiert, da ich, wenn ich auf Karpfen fische eben auch einen passenden mitnehmen will, oder auch zwei .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Nicht verwertbar sollte schon als vernüftiger Grund akzeptiert werden.



Genau das wird dann der Streitpunkt und ob da der Angler dann recht bekommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau das wird dann der Streitpunkt und ob da der Angler dann recht bekommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Hallo,

wie schon weiter vorne erwähnt, es darf halt nicht der Zielfisch in verwertbarer Größe zurückgesetzt werden, denn reines C&R ist laut Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschland nicht möglich und hier würde eine Verurteilung teurer als ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG (Bayern), der nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstelllt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau das wird dann der Streitpunkt


was einen Fisch als "nicht verwertbar" klassifiziert könnte in der Tat strittig werden.

"Schmeckt mir nicht, zu viele Gräten" wird da wohl eher nicht durchgehen.

Wenn es eine Verzehrwarnung etc. gibt,  tut man sich da sicher leichter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> es darf halt nicht der Zielfisch in verwertbarer Größe zurückgesetzt werden,



Schön wär's.
Die Formulierung soll aber lauten:  "....das Zurücksetzten eines Fisches ... nach dem Fang ohne einen vernünftigen Grund verboten ist."

Eines (also jeden!) Fisches. Nicht nur des Zielfisches.

Es wird dann am Angler sein zu beweisen warum er diesen oder jenen zurückgesetzt hat, der doch das Mindestmaß hatte.
Ob die Zielfischargumentation dann verfängt und als "vernünftiger Grund" gilt, wird man sehen(falls das Gesetz so beschlossen wird).


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön wär's.
> Die Formulierung soll aber lauten:  "....das Zurücksetzten eines Fisches ... nach dem Fang ohne einen vernünftigen Grund verboten ist."
> 
> Eines (also jeden!) Fisches. Nicht nur des Zielfisches.
> ...


Hallo,

schon klar, so in etwa steht es auch bei uns (Bayern) in der AVFiG. Aber wenn ich eben den unerwünschten Beifang habe, den ich nicht verwerten will oder auch kann, weil er ganz einfach zu groß ist (siehe Beispiel mit dem großen Karpfen beim Hechtangeln), ohne vernünftigen Grund darf ich laut Tierschutzgesetz kein Wirbeltier töten und der vernünftige Grund kann ja nicht sein, dass ich den Fisch hinterher auf den Misthaufen werfe. Insofern hätte ich da kaum Bedenken, da das Tierschutzgesetz höher steht als ein Landesgesetz oder die Ausführungsverordnung dazu. Um das gerichtlich abklären zu lassen habe ich schon mal einem Fischereiauseher bei uns vor etlichen Jahren vorgeschlagen, mich da bei der Behörde (Bußgeldverfahren) deswegen hinzuhängen damit ich gegen den Bußgeldbescheid bei Gericht Einspruch einlegen kann und dann würde man ja sehen, ob da der entsprechende Passus in der AVFiG noch lange Bestand hätte. Aber der Fischereiaufseher sagte, dass er da nicht mitmache, auch nicht mit meinem Einverständnis, da er ja nicht verrückt sei.
Von Seiten des Gesetzgebers ist da offensichtlich eine rechtliche Vefolgung nicht gewünscht, denn ich habe noch nicht gehört, dass da in den letzten 31 Jahren deswegen bei uns irgend jemand verknackt wurde.
Man darf sich natürlich nicht dumm anstellen; wie schon erwähnt, reines C&R ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschlnd nicht drin und wenn ich z.B. einen 70er Hecht im Beisein eines Fischereiaufsehers zurücksetze, da bin ich auch selber schuld. Wenn aber der Fischereiaufseher da noch 20/30 Meter entfernt ist, wenn ich den Schwimmen lasse, dann war der eben 59cm und damit untermaßig - niemand kann etwas anderes beweisen, ich habe ihn ja gemessen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

eine rechtswirksame Verordnung dürfte vor Gericht  wohl schon als vernüftiger Grund gelten.

Ist ja z.B. bei uns auch verboten gefangene ReBo, Hechte, Zander etc.  in Salmonidengewässern zurückzusetzen.

Mit der Argumentation, dass man nur Bachforellen essen möchte, könnte man sich da ggf. auch schwer tun.

Im Zweifel würde sowas vor Gericht entschieden.

Wäre natürlich besser, wenn es gar nicht dazu käme.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

Das Tierschutzgesetz ist Bundesrecht und steht über Landesrecht.
Lajos hat da schon recht, 
wer ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet, bekommt Schwierigkeiten.
Man wird auslegen wollen, dass das Landesgesetzt die Tötung vorsieht und das als vernünftiger Grund anzusehen sei.

Ob die Bundesrichter sich das allerdings so einfach bieten lassen, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

welche Bundesrichter?

Wenn das in Bayern passiert, sind da auch die Gerichte in Bayern zuständig, in Berlin dann die Berliner Gerichte etc. .


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

Dennoch bricht Bundesrecht Landesrecht.
Kein Richter darf und wird sich so ohne Weiteres darüber hinwegsetzen, (auch nicht in Bayern)


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

Der vernünftige Grund ist also das Tierschutzgesetz, nach dem ich kein Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund töten darf.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

der Richter muss halt entscheiden ob es ein vernüftiger Grund ist, sich an Gesetz und Verordnung zu halten oder nicht.  Dass man den Fang danach essen muss, steht ja im TschG nicht drin.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

wie dem auch sei, am Ende läuft es auf ein generelles Angelverbot hinaus.
Davor wird hier schon seit Jahren gewarnt, es wurden die Augen verschlossen und negiert.
Jetzt nimmt die Sache Fahrt auf und ist wohl kaum noch zu stoppen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

würde ich nicht so schwarz sehen.

In Bayern wird nach wie vor geangelt, es fahren sogar noch Urlauber extra deswegen dorthin und dort gilt ne ähnliche Regelung ja schon seit ca. 20 Jahren.

Ist aber auch m.E. schon wieder ein Schritt in die faslche Richtung.

In Hamburg hat man das m.E. besser gelöst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

Diese Verordnung ist ja quasi schon ein Angelverbot durch die Hintertür.
Töte ich den fingerlangen Barsch, verstoße ich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
Töte ich ihn nicht, verstoße ich gegen das Landesfischereigesetz.

(in Berlin hat der Barsch kein Maß)


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Mai 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mit einem großen Schreck lese ich, dass auch Berlin ein Gesetz zur verpflichtenden Mitnahme aller maßigen nicht geschonten Fische.
> Liegt das am Rot Grün Dunkelrot dominierten Senat?
> 
> 
> ...


Der Artikel strotzt nur vor Fehlern und Falschinformationen.

Bsp.: "ein nicht mehr lebensfähiger Fisch *muss getötet und in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt* werden"
        "Barsche, die keinem Mindestmaß/Schonzeit unterliegen*, müssen immer sterben*"

Journalistisch zusammengeschusterte , reißerische Boulevard-Presse....und die Angler springen dennoch drauf an ( mein Vorurteil, dass doch schon etliche Fischerfreunde eher der "einfältigen" Bevölkerungsschicht angehören könnten  )

Unerwünschte Beifänge sind IMMER schnellstmöglich freizulassen, das hat weder mit Maß noch Schonzeit zu tun !

Lediglich das Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht auf beabsichtigte Fänge, das ist nicht gesetzlich als sogn. "vernünftigen Grund für den Fang", legitimiert.

"Speed"-stipper , Großkarpfen-Hunter , Street-Bärschler , Großwaller-Jäger könnten aber Probleme bekommen...oftmals vorsätzliches C+R. ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht eben.

R.S.

P.S: Ausgegebene Hegeziele sind nat. einzuhalten ( Fischereibehörde )


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Richter muss halt entscheiden ob es ein vernüftiger Grund ist, sich an Gesetz und Verordnung zu halten oder nicht.  Dass man den Fang danach essen muss, steht ja im TschG nicht drin.


Hallo,

vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand, heißt es so schön .  Man weiss nie, wie das jeweilige Gericht urteilt und Präzedenzfälle an die sich eventuell ein Gericht halten müsste, gibt es im Deutschen Recht nicht.
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Richter als vernünftigen Grund laut Tierschutzgesetz ansehen würde, einen Fisch zu töten um ihn danach wegzuwerfen.
Wie weiter vorne schon erwähnt, wollte ich das vor etlichen Jahren schon mal durchexerzieren und hätte da keine Bedenken gehabt. Allerdings fand ich keinen Fischereiaufseher, der da den "Startschuss" geben wollte. Mittlerweile ist zwar mein Sohn Fischereiaufseher, aber erstens sähe das igendwie blöd aus, wenn der mich anzeigen würde und zweitens möchte ich mir das im Alter nicht mehr antun, da etwas zu konstruieren. Ich würde aber bei einer echten Auseinandersetzung die Sache schon vor Gericht ausfechten.
Aber ich bin überzeugt, das läuft so wie die letzten 31 Jahre weiter, da passiert nichts, so weit man sich (bleiben wir mal bei dem Wort) "vernünftig" am Wasser benimmt.
Zu C&R noch, kann von mir aus jeder halten wie er will, aber kompatibel mit dem Tierschutzgesetz ist es nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir (in Bayern) haben das ja schon seit 1990. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil da merkt eh keiner drauf  und wenn man sich nicht wirklich blöd anstellt, kann da auch nichts weiter passieren. Da ich nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehe, ist das mir auch wurscht (egal), aber welchen Fisch, Art und Größe, ich entnehme, das entscheide ich schon noch selbst. Bei uns kann der Pächter, oder auch Eigentümer, ohne Genehmigung kein Maß festsetzen welches von den staatlich festgelegten abweicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja auch Bayern, da wird manches nicht soo eng gesehen, ist halt eine Mentalitätsfrage.
Berlin ist aber sowas von preußisch, da wird so etwas schnell auf die Goldwaage gelegt.
Und die Grünen mit ihrer Verbotskultur scheinen mir doch preußisch per se zu sein


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Richter als vernünftigen Grund laut Tierschutzgesetz ansehen würde, einen Fisch zu töten um ihn danach wegzuwerfen.


Wenn der Fisch per Verordnung aus hegerischen Gründen aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden soll, wie  z.B. ReBo, Waller  etc. , kann ich mir nun wieder nicht vorstellen, dass dies kein vernüftiger Grund wäre.

Jäger müssen m.W. auch ihre Abschussquoten erfüllen, egal ob sie die Rehe, Wilschweine etc. dann aufessen oder nicht.

Man könte es natürlich auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen, aber auch das birgt so seine Risiken.

Wenn man gegen eine bestehende rechtswirksame Verordnung per Normenkontrollverfahren vorgehen würde, hat man ja keine Garantie, dass bei Erfolg dann was besseres nachkommen würde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man gegen eine bestehende rechtswirksame Verordnung per Normenkontrollverfahren vorgehen würde, hat man ja keine Garantie, dass bei Erfolg dann was besseres nachkommen würde.


das stimmt zwar voll und ganz, aber man kann wenigstens Rechtssicherheit erlangen.
Landesrecht konträr zu Bundesrecht geht gar nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn der Fisch per Verordnung aus hegerischen Gründen aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden soll, wie  z.B. ReBo, Waller  etc. , kann ich mir nun wieder nicht vorstellen, dass dies kein vernüftiger Grund wäre.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ist schon klar, aber eine Regenbogenforelle aus einem Salmondengewässer setze ich auch nicht zurück, die wird gegessen . Ist aber bestimmt schon auch 10 Jahre her, dass mir das passiert ist.
Das mit der Hege, das muss dann aber im Erlaubnisschein stehen (nicht bei den Regenbognern im Salmonidengewässer), da dem Angler selbst keine Entscheidung über die Hege zusteht sondern nur dem Inhaber oder Pächter des Fischereirechts.
Dass man keine Garantie hat, dass es nach einem Normenkontrollverfahren besser wird, ist auch klar. Aber ich denke mal, sollte es jemals dazu kommen, dass der §11 (8) der AVFiG schon "wackeln" würde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das mit der Hege, das muss dann aber im Erlaubnisschein stehen



Ein Erlaubnischein ist aber m.E. noch ne deutlich schwächer Vorschrift als ein Fischereigesetz oder eine Fischereiverordnung.

Ist halt ähnlich wie beim Fussball. Da glauben auch viele Laien, schlauer zu sein als der Bundestrainer.

Hier vertraut man drauf, dass Gerichte die Argumentation, dass man als Angler mehr Ahnung hätte  als der Gesetz- und Verodnungsgeber, auch für schlüssig halten.

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es gar nicht erst so weit käme.

In Berlin ist ja noch nichts rechtskräftig, aber großes Vertrauen, dass sich da noch was ändert, hat angesichts der politischen Konstellation wohl kaum jemand.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Erlaubnischein ist aber m.E. noch ne deutlich schwächer Vorschrift als ein Fischereigesetz oder eine Fischereiverordnung.


Hallo,

ist schon richtig. Aber dem reinen Erlaubnisscheininhaber (also dem normalen Angler) steht keine Entscheidung über die Hege zu. Dies muss entweder per Verordnung (wie im Fall der Regenbogenforelle in Salmonidengewässern) oder eben durch den Fischereirechtsinhaber auf dem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt sein, welcher aber dazu auch die Genehmigung von der Fischereibehörde haben muss. Eigenmächtig läuft da gar nichts.
Bei der Zurücksetzerei ist es halt so, dass da, falls der Angler nicht gerade dämlich ist, auch schwer etwas zu beweisen ist. Dies dürfte auch mit der Grund sein, dass da, meines Wissens, in 31 Jahren noch niemand belangt wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Mai 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Man darf sich natürlich nicht dumm anstellen; wie schon erwähnt, reines C&R ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschlnd nicht drin und wenn ich z.B. einen 70er Hecht im Beisein eines Fischereiaufsehers zurücksetze, da bin ich auch selber schuld. Wenn aber der Fischereiaufseher da noch 20/30 Meter entfernt ist, wenn ich den Schwimmen lasse, dann war der eben 59cm und damit untermaßig - niemand kann etwas anderes beweisen, ich habe ihn ja gemessen .
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Servus,
genau so .
Auch ist es richtig, das Bundesgesetze über dem Landesrecht stehen.
Gesetzestexte sind bewusst immer etwas schwammig geschrieben, das macht man, damit die Beamten einen Ermessensspielraum haben. Deshalb kann man das, so übermächtige Tierschutzgesetz eigentlich auch leicht pro catch & decide auslegen. Der springende Punkt ist einfach "der vernünftige Grund".

Leider haben viele Vereine bzw. Pächter keinen Bock auf irgendeine Art in rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen hinein gezogen zu werden, deshalb schreiben sie der Einfachheit halber pauschal catch & kill vor. Die platten Bestände werden dann eben mit billigem Speisefisch wieder aufgefüllt.

fishhawk : Schwarzwild unterliegt in Bayern keinem Abschussplan. Die machen zwar weitaus mehr Schaden als das Rehwild, aber den machen sie ja bei Privatpersonen, deshalb ist dem Staat das scheixxegal ! Rehe dagegen, erdreisten sich doch ab und zu einen Trieb oder ein Blättchen im (Staats-) Forst zu fressen, deshalb gelten sie als Staats (forst) Feind und müssen planmässig erlegt werden. Ja, das lässt tief blicken . Aber das nur Rande...


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Der springende Punkt ist einfach "der vernünftige Grund".


Und der ist halt bisher so unbestimmt, dass da jedesmal im Einzelfall geprüft werden müsste, ob gegeben oder nicht.

Das sind eindeutige Regeln schon leichter zu überwachen und zu sanktionieren. 



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> deshalb gelten sie als Staats (forst) Feind und müssen planmässig erlegt werden. Ja, das lässt tief blicken


Wald vor Wild ist ja bei so einigen Organisationen ein geflügeltes Wort

Klingt irgendwie auch weniger negativ, als " Bambis töten um Bäumchen zu retten. "  

Mindestabschussplan für Schwarzwild gibt es m.W. in anderen Bundesländern.

Das sollte dort als vernünftiger Grund reichen.


----------



## Wollebre (4. Mai 2021)

wir haben immer Fische released die einen sichtbaren Tumor hatten. Hockt bei euch der Kontrolleur immer neben euch......?


----------



## ragbar (4. Mai 2021)

Es gab schon in den 80ern besondere/sinnige Fischerei-Regelungen.
Ich hatte mal auf einem Tagesschein in Ö gelesen:
Verangelte,verletzte,untermaßige Fische müssen zerstückelt und in das Wasser zurückgeworfen werden.
Die Fischstücke waren dann noch wochenlang im glasklaren Seewasser im Strandbad am Grund liegend zu sehen. Gab auch keine Krebse,Aale oder andere in dem Salmonidengewässer.


----------

